# Free Music Scores



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

*For all musicians, free sheet music
Have any of you downloaded from the Mozart site yet, its free, but slow
You will be spoilt for choice

Home page http://dme.mozarteum.at/ *


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

I so envy you guys who have such technical knowledge. I really shouldn't be a member of this forum because I simply cannot instantly read music. I've tried and failed so many times.

You leave me in awe. I'm a member of an a capella choir and feel so inadequate when I have to take the music home with me and pick out the tune on a flipping recorder!

I adore music, but I can only appreciate the over-all sounds. I've tried to take it to pieces and work out the mathematics, but it's all totally beyond me.

Should I get my coat and leave right now?

Lynne xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Lynx, you obviously love music, so, if you only have a descant recorder invest in a treble recorder, sounds easier on the ear. Get a basic tutor book and spend ½ to 1 hr a day learning, a good one to start with is "Enjoy the Recorder" by Brian Bonsor publisher SCHOTT. The range covers basic beginners in book 1 and 2. A whole new world will open up to you. best of luck.

I may have misunderstood you, you must be able to read in order to get the tune from the music via your recorder, if so I apologise for my assumption.
But learning and playing an instrument will improve your sight reading.

I do envy your gift of singing, I would love to join a chamber choir but with my voice, no way.


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello Adante. My playing of the recorder came about because of a heavy gig we have on 21 December at the Black Country Living Museum in Dudley, England. We have to sing from 6.00 to 10.00 pm and so that our voices can recover, one of the carols in our repertoire, The Wexford Carol, is to be alternated between the voices and recorders/flutes.

As I'm rather advanced in years, I felt a bit silly buying a descant recorder and tutor. I chose the Recorder Tutor by Malcolm Galloway as a starter and learned where the notes were in one evening. As I said in my previous post, all the new pieces were made easier because I could play the melody (I'm a soprano, I get the easy bit) on the instrument.

As you rightly pointed out, it's improved my sight reading no end. There are times when I feel so proud to be part of our choir, a true orchestra of human voices. I could burst when we sing songs such as Mozart's Ave Varum Corpus, it's so beautiful, although I admit that I never did need to sight read that one, I knew it note for note before we were given the score.

Thank you for your recommendation of instrument and tutor, I'll check it out when I next visit the music shop.

Lynne xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi lynx, what a coincidence, my grand parents and Mother came from that neck of the woods [black country] a very musical part of the country. The Mozart site is getting a pounding LOL


----------

